# CEL Products ??? Still Reputable??



## Back2gym (Oct 7, 2010)

Is CEL still a reputable company/products to buy from? if so.. can someone PM me a link... thinking about doing an hdrol cycle.

B


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 7, 2010)

I would stay away from them.  The last few products. I got from them were crap. I think they underdosed them when they knew that they were going to quit making PHs. Hdrol was one of them and I swear it was dhea. There plenty of better Hdrol clones out there


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 7, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> I would stay away from them.  The last few products. I got from them were crap. I think they underdosed them when they knew that they were going to quit making PHs. Hdrol was one of them and I swear it was dhea. There plenty of better Hdrol clones out there


totally agree with you, they have had plenty of bad batches and now they are just worse knowing the pressure is on them to get out of the ph game.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 8, 2010)

I think orbit has the helladrol. I havent heard anything about it but I have heard that the other 2 products epistrong and beastrdrol are good. Nothing but positive reviews on them so I would bet my left nut the helladrol is good!


----------



## Skyling35 (Oct 8, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> I think orbit has the helladrol. I havent heard anything about it but I have heard that the other 2 products epistrong and beastrdrol are good. Nothing but positive reviews on them so I would bet my left nut the helladrol is good!



Those are all solid products.  Ive personally used all 3.  Incredible gains.  Strength was out of this world on beast in particular.  

I would certainly order these over cel.


----------



## jbryand101b (Oct 8, 2010)

I personally try to stay away from products that give people zero results. there are probably more positive reviews on their products, than negative, but for me, there are just too many non reponders of their stuff.


----------



## MDR (Oct 8, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> I personally try to stay away from products that give people zero results. there are probably more positive reviews on their products, than negative, but for me, there are just too many non reponders of their stuff.



They really had a pretty decent rep there for a bit, but I agree towards the end right before the last ban there was a lot of folks with bad experiences (seemed like M-Drol in particular).  I really have no idea these days.  I also liked CEL P-Plex, and picked up a few bottles when they were dirt cheap right before the last ban.  My favorite after the original ban years ago was probably Kilo Sports Trenadrol.  Pretty hard to find these days, at least at a reasonable price.  Been banned for awhile now.


----------



## Back2gym (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the responses guys. I will stay clear of CEL.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 17, 2010)

*check out our PH's:* IronMagLabs Inc. - Bodybuilding Prohormones and Bodybuilding Supplements


----------



## Back2gym (Nov 17, 2010)

I found Helladrol to be the same as HDROL
4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1,4- diene-3-17b-diol

I heard around and did some research and found that HDROL(Helladrol) is supposed to be a lighter and not as harsh as MDROL... however, I just found an article that disputes that.. 

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 17, 2010)

Back2gym said:


> I found Helladrol to be the same as HDROL
> 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1,4- diene-3-17b-diol
> 
> I heard around and did some research and found that HDROL(Helladrol) is supposed to be a lighter and not as harsh as MDROL... however, I just found an article that disputes that..
> ...



Helladrol is much more mild..
And contains 3x more product than h-drol...

CEL PRODUCTS ARE CRAP... I WILL NEVER TRUST ANYTHING THEY MAKE..


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 17, 2010)

Back2gym said:


> I found Helladrol to be the same as HDROL
> 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1,4- diene-3-17b-diol
> 
> I heard around and did some research and found that HDROL(Helladrol) is supposed to be a lighter and not as harsh as MDROL... however, I just found an article that disputes that..
> ...



Yes Helladrol and Hdrol are the same compound. They are both precursors to turanabol and are clones of the Gaspari Halodrol. 

M-drol is Superdrol. Sdrol is very harsh. Not for beginners at all. I have tried many many PH's but never have ventured to try Sdrol. Many people never do ir try it once and go with something with less sides. Plus you get gains so fast they are hard to keep. 

Hdrol is a great beginner PH and is mild. It is pretty versatile.


----------



## Autobot (Dec 5, 2010)

I hope my batch isn't bad just bought a few h-drol and m-drol to save for next yr


----------



## cassman (Dec 6, 2010)

if you buy cel your getting nothing more than dhea


----------



## Caretaker (Dec 6, 2010)

I`ve personally had great sucess with every CEL product I`ve used, but I did buy it all early on. I still have about 15 bottles of assorted stuff in the closet I throw into a cycle(jumpstart, bridge, etc).


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 6, 2010)

They used to be a great reputable DS/PH company. It wasnt until they decided to get out of that market they started putting out bad batches and a lot of crap. Im fairly certain once they decided to get out they made a shitload of DHEA batches to put in their remaining bottles to make good final profit before leaving.


----------



## oufinny (Dec 6, 2010)

I will stick with the PHs from IronMagazine and Mr.Supps, all the reviews are excellent!  I just bought some Epistrong myself and will be getting some Helladrol or Dieselbolan next before they go away.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 6, 2010)

Or just get some test E


----------

